# your favorite z



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You should rephrase the question.... with the older Z's...

The S30 240Z/260Z/280Z are all the same cars, except larger displacement's (2.4/2.6/2.8L) and minor interior modifications.


but 280Z all the way.. since i drive one.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree, 280zx is the best older z around! :thumbup: 

I drive a 2+2 5spd and it hammers off the line.
I live in Aus so we get alot of people driving their shiny new holdens (GMC) but when you kick their ass in a 20+ year old nissan it sure is something to be proud of! :cheers:


----------



## 2000nssnfrontier (Feb 22, 2003)

Nothings faster than a 240z with a V8  

but seriously I thought that out of the old cars the 240z was faster because it was lighter than the 260 or 280 but im not positive


----------



## JustplainKevin (Jan 29, 2004)

My vote is for the 72, yes the early ones were faster than the later. The early ones also had smaller bumpers that I prefer. This doesn't mean that I wouldn't like to have a rust-free '78 or '83(the '83 would have to be equipped with a turbo).


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> You should rephrase the question.... with the older Z's...
> 
> The S30 240Z/260Z/280Z are all the same cars, except larger displacement's (2.4/2.6/2.8L) and minor interior modifications.
> 
> ...


I think the 240Z is the best but in sliver.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> I think the 240Z is the best but in sliver.
> 
> the 280ZX isnt bad in silver either.... my vote is for the 280ZX :thumbup:


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

I agree, 

280ZX, the best !!

i´m the owner of an 83 zx


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I love the older Z's but I can't wait to get my 350Z in a couple years (keepin my fingers crossed).


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I have to go for the 280ZX.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Can't beat cubes plus boost , and the rumble of a 3.0 V6 with an open exhaust and 252 cams is indeed the stuff of wet dreams. I regularly walk on all manner of V8s and other turbo cars up here , so I'd go with 300ZX , myself.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

240Z....It's a sports car in it's purest form and doesn't try to pretend to be anything else. It also started the whole sport compact revolution.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Z31- not just b/c I have one, but b/c I have wanted one for so long! The 87-89 is the sexiest car in the world


----------

